# complètement abattue aide



## LORADA (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et merci d'avance pour l’aide que vous m’avez apportée,  et que vous allez m’apporté aujourd’hui, je l’espère. 
Petit rappel, suite à une augmentation de prix, j'ai été licenciée, pour celles qui ont suivi mon problème. Je récapitule... J’ai eu ma lettre de licenciement en mains propres. D’après ce que vous m’avez dit, j’ai fait mon calcul pour le mois d’août.
4,36 brut × 132 heures = 575, 52 brut, ce qui fait en net 448,90 euros + 3 euros IE pour une journée =451,90 net,  auxquels j’ai ajouté 1/80 ème de tous les salaires bruts,  ce qui correspond à 140,95 euros net, que j’ai ajouté aux 451,90, ce qui fait un montant de 592,85 net.
En revanche, j’étais en année complète, nous avons pris 3 semaines de congés payés en même temps, normalement, il me reste quinze jours, comment les calculer ? J’ai commencé mon contrat le 1er septembre 2021 jusqu'au 31 août de cette année. Comment calculer mon solde de tous compte ?
Sur mon contrat, est notifié que mon salaire me serait versé au plus tard, le 5 de chaque mois et aujourd'hui, aucunes nouvelles depuis le 17 août, date de remise de ma lettre, car préavis non effectué mais payé,  et stipulé sur ma lettre. Combien de temps pensez-vous que je dois attendre avant d’envoyer une lettre en Recommandé avec AR ?
Je voulais aussi vous dire gentiment que certaines abréviations que vous écrivez, et bien, je ne les comprends pas,  comme ICCCP.
Désolée, mais je n’ai pas tous les codes. Vous me pardonnerez. UN GRAND MERCI D'AVANCE.


----------



## Griselda (5 Septembre 2022)

Indemnité Compensentrice de Congé Payé = ICCP

Ensuite les calculs de solde de tout compte sont officiellement à faire par l'employeur et non le salarié donc si tu ne sais pas tu évite de le faire.
Ceci étant dit il est bon qu'un salarié comprenne un peu comment tout ça fonctionne de manière à vérifier si tout est OK, d'autant plus pour nous les AMs qui avons comme Employeurs des Familles dont ce n'est pas le métier que d'être Employeur.

Pour commencer ta prime de rupture ne pourra être calculée qu'une fois que TOUS tes salaires Brut l'ont été. 
Il faut donc dans l'ordre faire les calculs suivants pour un solde de tout compte:

- le salaire du dernier mois avec minoration si le contrat s'arrête avant le dernier jour du mois
- le salaire correspondant au préavis non effectué mais payé
- la regule, notamment si AI qui est à vérifier

Ce n'est qu'après qu'on calcul les CP car durant le préavis même non effectué ou la regule on cumule aussi des CP
- le salaire correspondant au solde des Congés Payés restant dus

Ce n'est qu'une fois qu'on a tout ça qu'on calcule le 1/80eme de tous les salaires brut pour la prime de rupture à regler.

On est le 5 tout juste, j'attendrais demain pour envoyer un petit SMS calme: Bonjour, je suis étonnée de n'avoir pas encore vu le virement de mon solde de tout compte. Merci de vérifier si vous avez bien valider le virement. De me faire parvenir au plus vite les documents de fin de contrats (Attestation Employeur POLEmploi et Certificat de Travail). Bonne continuation."
Je n'ouvrirai pas les hostilités tout de suite. Je resterais calme.

Un courrier RAR serait envoyé si toujours aucune nouvelle d'ici une semaine ou là ce serait une mise en demeure avant poursuite en référé au tribunal.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour lorada.griselda t'a tout bien dit! Pourvu que tout s'arrange au mieux que tu reçoives ton solde de tout compte et les documents bien remplis.
Bon courage!


----------



## Mamylou (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Attention LORADA, la prime de rupture ne se transforme pas en NET. C'est 1/80eme des salaires BRUTS et payé en BRUT


----------



## LORADA (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à toutes et merci de vos réponses.  Je ne sens pas bien la fin, toujours aucune nouvelle. Je suis allée au Relais, Parents,  employeur   elle m'a dit : Estimez-vous heureuse si vous êtes payée.


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Septembre 2022)

vraiment elles sont à "étriper" ces Ramettes


----------

